# Need another womans p.o.v. here



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

My fiancee was tired of hearing me talk about the M-edge Go covers, so he caved in and told me to go ahead and get one (plus I get free shipping through Amazon!). I'm going to post a picture of the skin that I am getting through Decal Girl and I was wondering what cover you guys would prefer if it were your skin and case.

My new skin:










M-edge Go cover color options:









(Green: I've heard the color differs from the picture. It's actually a little darker.)









(Blue: I know, and odd option, but I love this color)









(Pink: Not sure how I feel about the pebbled leather, I like smooth looking better)

If any of you have one of these covers and the actual colors differ from what the pictures show, please let me know! Any and all input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

personally I llike the pink or blue


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd pick green since pink seems like to much since it's the way dominant color in the skin.  I like the blue, but since it's not in the skin at all, I personally wouldn't choose it.  I think the green brings out the bits of green in the skin and goes really well.

Rachel


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> I'd pick green since pink seems like to much since it's the way dominant color in the skin. I like the blue, but since it's not in the skin at all, I personally wouldn't choose it. I think the green brings out the bits of green in the skin and goes really well.
> 
> Rachel


I completely agree with you, but here's the thing. I heard that the green kinda looks different than in the picture. I was hoping someone on the boards would have one with a color input. But I was thinking the same thing about the pink being too much pink.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As someone who has at one time or another owned all 3 different colors, I like the pink the best. It'll look great with that skin.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> As someone who has at one time or another owned all 3 different colors, I like the pink the best. It'll look great with that skin.


Did the blue or green differ from the pictures? I'm giving myself a headache.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, the colors show up pretty accurate on my monitor. With that skin, the green would be my 2nd choice and then the blue 3rd. But honestly, you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I like green 

I will say I had quite a chuckle at your post though.  I'm looking at the skin and case combos, which are girly as can be.  Then I saw your signature picture, which is seemingly anti-girly LOL.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I like green
> 
> I will say I had quite a chuckle at your post though. I'm looking at the skin and case combos, which are girly as can be. Then I saw your signature picture, which is seemingly anti-girly LOL.


Yeah... I catch a lot of grief over that. I'm 23, have 2 kids, annnnnd I'm still a tom-boy. I think I'll just change the skin (I have 24 hours to do that through DG) and just get the blue. The green could be nice, but I don't want to take the chance of getting a vegetable cover. And the pink is way too girly for me. I made one heck of a mess for myself when I decided on that skin. Haha.

Thanks for the laugh, Dawn. I needed it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If you love the skin, keep it.  If you love the blue, get it.  You rarely see the cover next to the skin, so they don't have to coordinate, even though we tend to try to coordinate them anyway.  

If it will bug you no end that they don't coordinate, though, and you love the skin - then go with the pink or green.  (My choice would be the green.)

If you love the blue more than the skin, and can't live with them not matching - then get the blue & a new skin.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have that green (jade green, I think it was called) M-Edge leather K1 case.  It's the same as the photo, although the photo has a shine in it from the flash.

I like all three of those colors.  We didn't have as much choice with the K1 and M-Edge has since abandoned K1 owners.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i have the pink, and the by any other name skin, which is a deep red rose. even though they don't match, you don't see enough of the skin on the front for it to matter, and i really liked the case.  the skin is a lot less expensive to change if you end up not liking them together, so go for your favorite case, then adapt skins as necessary.  even though roual blue is my favorite color i really love my pink case, plus i keep hoping for flamingo skins eventually.  i keep asking and hoping (fingers crossed) either way you go i'm sure you will end up loving it. i had cora on my k1, with a red case, and even though she had no red in the pattern it looked fine..i think i'm starting to se a pattern here hmmm pink sins red case, red skin, pink case?  just noticed that....carolyn


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Jessi said:


> Yeah... I catch a lot of grief over that. I'm 23, have 2 kids, annnnnd I'm still a tom-boy. I think I'll just change the skin (I have 24 hours to do that through DG) and just get the blue. The green could be nice, but I don't want to take the chance of getting a vegetable cover. And the pink is way too girly for me. I made one heck of a mess for myself when I decided on that skin. Haha.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh, Dawn. I needed it.


Personally that's what I would do, even though I like pink now more than ever after having my boy, blue is still my first choice. Ironically though when it comes to clothes green (my least favorite color of all), look the best on me. I always get a compliment when I wear green. LOL

Rachel


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like the green, it gives a nice contrast to the skin and brings out the green in the skin some more. Enjoy what ever you get and have a great 4th! Nancy


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

The green would be my first choice as well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I'm not exactly another woman, but I'm a queen and have to give an opinion.  

The pink is too matchy-matchy (unless you're a big ole girly girl then it's probably ok).  Green would go well with the pinks in the skin - in a cool 80's sort of way.  

I like the blue best cuz it isn't an obvious match.  The unexpected color combination is great.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the green cover and love it! But for some reson I really like the blue cover w/the pink skin.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Jessi the purple M-Edge would go real well with that skin.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't see the skin for some reason, but I like the green cover best personally of those color choices.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Crystal said:


> Jessi the purple M-Edge would go real well with that skin.


I agree with the purple - pulls out just enough of a background color. Pinks way too matchy-matchy (and flippin' girlie!), green can be a funky color to coordinate, lus a bit predictable...and blue is not pretty at all with this.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the blue cover, the color in your post is pretty close to the actual color, however the actual cover is a little too "bright" for me.  Kind of electric.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a red Oberon River Garden with a green Apocalypse skin and I love them both. I think if you like the blue best, you should get that one and not worry about the skin.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I ordered the blue cover! It should be here soon (Tuesday?). And for the purple cover, I can't do purple. I was forced to wear purple as a child, my mother's favorite color, and now I stay away from purple if I can help it. I'll post pictures when I get the skin and cover in! Thanks for all the input. You guys are great!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad you made a choice.  Sorry about your purple trauma...must've sucked!!!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

AWWWW I would feel the same way if I was forced to do that also


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

I like the pink one. I think it best suites for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats on your pick (blue).  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessi said:


> And for the purple cover, I can't do purple. I was forced to wear purple as a child, my mother's favorite color, and now I stay away from purple if I can help it.


OMG!!! My mom bought me a HORRIBLE purple skirt when I was about 10...30 years later, I still don't like purple!!!!
BTW: Smart to get the color you want. Don't sweat the small stuff (like matching!)


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> OMG!!! My mom bought me a HORRIBLE purple skirt when I was about 10...30 years later, I still don't like purple!!!!
> BTW: Smart to get the color you want. Don't sweat the small stuff (like matching!)


I have pictures from the early 90's where my hair is kicked to one side and I'm wearing this AWFUL purple wind-breaker suit. I mean, the purple stands out more than the bright pink bike I was riding. Crazy.

But I feel good about the blue cover. It should be here in a few days. When I ordered it, Amazon said 2 day shipping, and it shipped yesterday. Well the estimated arrival date is July 11th. That doesn't make any sense to me. I was thinking it would get here by the 7th, at the latest. I'm going to call c.s. tomorrow and find out how my shipping went from 2 days to over a week.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

[quote author=Jessi link=topic=10881.msg207184#msg207184 date=1246852746]
I have pictures from the early 90's where my hair is kicked to one side and I'm wearing this AWFUL purple wind-breaker suit. I mean, the purple stands out more than the bright pink bike I was riding. Crazy...[/quote]
Funny, I remember the 80's when part of my hair was purple...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My mom used to force me to wear my hair in braids when I was in first and second grade and all the other kids used to ask me if I was an Indian. Even when I said I was not, they didn't believe me and they used to ask a lot of stupid questions, such as, "What tribe are you?" and "Does your dad hunt with a bow and arrow?" But it would have been far worse if I'd had to wear purple, too.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the pink the best myself.  That might be partly because I prefer the pebbled to the smooth, the smooth is too shiny for my liking and makes me think of vinyl nad not leather.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

really like the pink one


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wondering if the cover was received yet and if we could see pictures??


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Just wondering if the cover was received yet and if we could see pictures??


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11186.0.html

Started a new thread a few days ago with pictures, enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Heehee....you'll probably run away screaming when you see my collection! LOL!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Heehee....you'll probably run away screaming when you see my collection! LOL!!


You definitely have a theme going.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pink or blue


----------

